

Unity Technologies weighs its options, including a possible sale of the company - to3m
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/10/unity-technologies-weighs-its-options-including-a-possible-sale-of-the-company-for-2b/

======
CmonDev
They have a big problem on their hands with a severely outdated Mono and C#. I
wonder how much Xamarin wants to charge them for the upgrade.

